# Yards



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You heard of Cribs? This is Yards! LOL!

Bob Lowerys Yard-









Don Mayfields Yard-









Indian Sonnys Yard-









Kershners Yard-








Edited out dog meat... this guy is sick but he's got an interesting chain set up
Komosinskis Yard-









Rebel Kennels Yard-

















Mountain Mans Yard-
























Garners yard-


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

those are fantastic,i especialy love the mountain mans yard.
I dont have any heros or what not but sure look up to what hes bred!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have to say, Kershners is impressive..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Our Old Yard



















Current yard....










Future location of our yard!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice OFK! 
'Farm livin' is the Life for me!' lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Part of Eddies yard, there are about 20 dogs you cant see in this pic!!!


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

i wish i had lands like these yard on here
Garners yard sure have a lot of dogs


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What exactly does edited out "dog meat" mean?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Means nothing goes to waist on Kershners Yard


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

wow.....thats horrifying


forcing cannibalism on another species...leave it to human beings, we are by far the most twisted sick creatures on this planet


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

we know rod and its not *dog* meat  its freakin *deer meat *he feeds his dog for the winter.where do ppl come up with this crap.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

and what exactly is wrong with deer meat? Just asking


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I didn't know, so I asked a question. "Dog meat" could have meant "the dog's meat" as in dog food, or "dog meat" as in the hide of a dog. I don't know the man, and the meat was blurred out, so I had to ask out of morbid curiosity.

I'm sooo glad that wasn't the case. It's a good thing he has a friend on the board because some bad things were going through my head there for a minute.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I wish I could show a pic of our yard right now! We have dogs on Eddies yard, Earlys yard, and on T&J Pits yard! All of our dog houses are at Ga. Pride Kennels and our kennels are stacked up at my parents place! Then the rest of our dogs are inside the new house! Thank goodness for good friends! MOVING SUCKS!!!

New place looks great Andy! Cant wait to come check it out.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

shadyridgekennels said:


> we know rod and its not *dog* meat  its freakin *deer meat *he feeds his dog for the winter.where do ppl come up with this crap.


thats hillarious,hahah,nice one!!!!!!!!!!thanks for clearing that up>ha!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OFK, that's really nice set up..very impressive. 
i can't believe that guy was feeding dog meat to his dogs..and i did like the way the run lines were set up...but OMG-dog meat!!?? eh! 
i kinda liked the way 'rebel' was set up...looked how our cattle catch pens were set up...stalls on 3 sides and gated on one side...that first pic is unreal, that's alot of dogs!


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> thats hillarious,hahah,nice one!!!!!!!!!!thanks for clearing that up>ha!


 no problem.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

cane76 said:


> thats hillarious,hahah,nice one!!!!!!!!!!thanks for clearing that up>ha!


that makes more sense..deer meat, hey, who doesn't like deer meat...it's the best meat out there..imo. well, never had it raw *laughs*, but fry, bbq,baked grilled gravy'd up..dont matter to me!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

No no, it's dog. I'm the one that edited the photo. The dog skulls were clearly not deer. I hadn't even noticed when I originally posted it. One member of APB asked what it was and I didn't have an answer, then MSK pointed out that it was in fact dog. After further examination of the remains it was clear that it was dogs. I'm was not trying to discredit anyone or be insulting in any nature, just didn't want anymore complaints about the pic.


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

lmao its not dog .he gets the deer meat from a butcher down the road from him. he has it in metal barels.he calls it blood meat. cuz its moslty bones with the blood in it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's make this thread fun, and remove the blurring of the pic, so that we all may see.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Make of it what you will....
I'm not arguing this one, treading lightly and saving my arguments for a good thread.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Too small, can't tell what it is.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> No no, it's dog. I'm the one that edited the photo. The dog skulls were clearly not deer. I hadn't even noticed when I originally posted it. One member of APB asked what it was and I didn't have an answer, then MSK pointed out that it was in fact dog. After further examination of the remains it was clear that it was dogs. I'm was not trying to discredit anyone or be insulting in any nature, just didn't want anymore complaints about the pic.


omg red are you for real?! that's horrible! why would someone do that? other than being a sick sob ...does that have a purpose?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

shadyridgekennels said:


> lmao its not dog .he gets the deer meat from a butcher down the road from him. he has it in metal barels.he calls it blood meat. cuz its moslty bones with the blood in it.


now if this is true, i see a point in it, we use to feed our dogs the hides and feet, heads etc. as we were skinnin the animal, it's packed full of good stuff for them (so my papa use to say) 
i can't really tell anything from the pic...it's small


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

[email protected] samll picture . no we want to see the original one you edited not some other picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats it dude, thats as big as I can get the remains. I dunno how to use CS3 by the way. PhotoBucket is pretty limited.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

love all the yards


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If I didn't know better I'd say this looks like an antler..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ha,thas great!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet it would be pretty easy to mistake a deer skull for a dog skull, they are pretty similar.

I can't tell from the pic, do you have the original before you edited it?

deer skull










dog skull










It would be really hard to tell from that photograph.

Stephanie


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, nice yards.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the only time ive head of dogs eating dogs were for fighting tosa's,but who knows,and that could also be a rumor.......


----------

